# Trips and earnings not updating



## Maverick8131 (Oct 26, 2015)

Is anyone experiencing the same issue as me? I'm in the Tulsa market and after I did a few trips after the weekly update. Both trips and earning tabs are not updated. I emailed uber support and they told me that they are aware of the issue and everything is good on their end that I will be paid for every trip. It's just hard to believe and not knowing how much money you made so far in the week. Anyone having the same issue as me? Even the partner website isnt updating either.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

Trips are there with fares but no earning update in the form of bar diagram after 7.40 PST on Android.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Mine has been slow to update as well but all of my trips did eventually appear. They appear quickly if I actually click on the weekly but the main page on the new app doesn't update.


----------



## Maverick8131 (Oct 26, 2015)

At least the trips are showing in the tab. On mine, No trip routes and earnings. It obviously shows when I go online how much the last trip was.


----------



## Andrew Thun (Oct 27, 2015)

I am seeing some of my trips but not all of them. I also logged into the partner website and they are not showing up there either! I really hope they get this figured out! I am apprehensive about driving if I don't see all the trips I made and the $$ associated with them!


----------



## PaulSpeir (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm in the Oklahoma City market and man I had a doozy tonight! I show up and the guy asks me to wait five minutes. Ten minutes later he comes out and hands me a 20, asks me to wait 20 more minutes. Thirty minutes later he comes out with another 20 and asks me to wait 30 more minutes. An hour later he comes back out and hands me another 20 and asks me to wait again. Two hours in I finally decided to start the trip so the per minute fee gets going, and an hour after that I finally got on the road. It was a long trip as well. All of that was to say, I was pretty frustrated when it was all said and done and I saw no trip or earnings! So I'm right there with you. No idea what happened, let's just pray it shows up. On my end, I made out like a bandit on the tips, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## Cvi (Jul 25, 2015)

That guy must have WANTED to spend money. He could have just canceled and called another uber when he was done.


----------



## D's girl (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm from OKC as well and I completed 2 trips after 1 a.m. and neither one of them showed up at all... and one of them was a long one from Western out to Yukon and the guy had me take him to What-a-burger where we were in line like 15 minutes.... and the 2nd trip was after 2 a.m. and was surging at 2.0.... 
I just found out that there is an Uber office in OKC full time now... I am going to see if they will help me... neither of these trips show up anywhere for me!!!!


----------



## Maverick8131 (Oct 26, 2015)

So it looks like the Oklahoma markets are messed up. uber support told me that Uber is coming out with new updates to their trips tab and it will be out in the upcoming weeks. kind of frustrating since you have no idea where you stand in earnings. I'm glad I'm not the only one. D's girl if you can let me know what OKC office says that would be awesome!


----------



## PaulSpeir (Nov 17, 2015)

D's Girl, yes please update us. My trip is still not showing. Definitely frustrating.


----------



## Andrew Thun (Oct 27, 2015)

Maverick8131 said:


> So it looks like the Oklahoma markets are messed up. uber support told me that Uber is coming out with new updates to their trips tab and it will be out in the upcoming weeks. kind of frustrating since you have no idea where you stand in earnings. I'm glad I'm not the only one. D's girl if you can let me know what OKC office says that would be awesome!


I am In San Diego, I don't think this problem is localized to Oklahoma.


----------



## Maverick8131 (Oct 26, 2015)

Ok thanks Andrew. I am actually at uber support building in Tulsa right now about to talk to the rep. I'll post something here in a few minutes on what they say.


----------



## Maverick8131 (Oct 26, 2015)

Okay from what Tulsa support told me the issue should be resolved by the end of the day. So the earnings and trips should be showing up by then, and if not to let Uber support know. Crossing fingers.


----------



## PaulSpeir (Nov 17, 2015)

Awesome, thank you sir.


----------



## Andrew Thun (Oct 27, 2015)

I am chatting with support online right now and this lady is acting like its MY fault

Kathy 
"Thank you Andrew. Would you mind me asking as well, during the trip if you swipe the start trip when the rider gets in your vehicle?"

Like I don't know how the app works!!!


----------



## NothingLeftToLose (Oct 8, 2015)

Same issue here in Phoenix, AZ.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

My driver referrals aren't updating either. Referred two buddies today and normally get a confirmation email. No such notice.


----------



## D's girl (Nov 18, 2015)

I didn't get a chance to go yet..,., I had some personal stuff to take care of... about to head there..., Thanks for all of the info guys!!! Are you all still driving? I'm apprehensive about it now.....


----------



## Andrew Thun (Oct 27, 2015)

D's girl said:


> I didn't get a chance to go yet..,., I had some personal stuff to take care of... about to head there..., Thanks for all of the info guys!!! Are you all still driving? I'm apprehensive about it now.....


I would just make sure you keep track of your trips. Take screen shots of the waybills for each one so you can show Uber if you need to.


----------



## Andrew Thun (Oct 27, 2015)

I just checked, mine seem to all be showing now.


----------



## PaulSpeir (Nov 17, 2015)

Yes, mine are showing as well.


----------



## D's girl (Nov 18, 2015)

yes... mine showed up before I could get to the office... they are still slow though, but none the less, there!!! Thank God!!! Be safe out there, everyone!!!


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I got the new app for Android yesterday, and there is a lag in showing the latest trip. The bar graph of daily earnings doesn't show it, which is kind of funny since I assume the purpose of the graph is to show you how well you're doing and motivate you to keep driving. 

The old app had no graph, but earnings seemed to appear pretty fast after a trip ended. However you had to go offline to check earnings, and the fact that you don't have to do that with the new app is a big improvement. I know more than once while waiting for a ping I went offline to look at that stuff and forgot to go back online. Never made sense that you had to go offline to view stats.


----------



## Mcl (Oct 30, 2015)

My trips in Phoenix are not showing up. I feel like I am flying blind.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Mcl said:


> My trips in Phoenix are not showing up. I feel like I am flying blind.


yep ... happening in Austin too ... my last 5 trips didn't show up either in app or in partner portal ... I reported all 5; support took care of the first one. But I decided to punch off until they update my trips ... luckily TripLog tracks all my trips so I have enough details to prove I took the missing trips. *But like you, I hate not having the trips show in my Uber app.

I recently started attaching a screenshot of the Uber trip details to the TripLog - so that I can match trips between TripLog & Uber app ... to make sure none are missing or recorded incorrectly by Uber ... not that I don't trust Uber math


----------



## timothygc (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm in Durham and Portsmouth NH I have been driving for about 5 hours with minimal down time and it says I only took 3 trips. Mr his is the first time this has happened to me.


----------



## Annapolis Ghostrider (Aug 21, 2015)

All of mine showed up except the $95 3.5 surge and the $54 4 surge. Coincidence? lmao

Not in trip history, not in earnings. Just those two. Terrible.


----------



## Meggers04 (Aug 20, 2015)

Same here in Wilmington, NC!


----------



## Pepo (Sep 9, 2014)

I have 1 fare showing up so far. Waiting on the other along with a cancellation.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ditto. I'm still waiting for at least a minimum fare that I took about 12:30. And then the trip I took after that at a surge, from Berwyn to Wrigley Field approximately 15 miles 35 minutes. My last trip was cancelled I called and text waited 10 minutes.

It's annoying because I keep the numbers on a spreadsheet.

My first four trips were surges


----------



## LairdL (Dec 14, 2015)

I am in Australia. Having this same issue. It may take couple of hours for them to show up. I did 11 trips yesterday but only 6 of them appeared immediately. Waited 5 hours for the other 5 trips to be shown .

Again today I did 4 trips but only 3 showed up.


----------

